
Seth's Blog: The myth of preparation - thiele
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/the-myth-of-preparation.html
======
mathgladiator
It is beyond true; every time I sat and tried to polish and prepare, I get
owned. That's why, on my new project, I just decided to release and I intend
to release often.

